# Pray for him......



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Our family friend of a life time is in bad shape. He got covid and it setup pneumonia in his lungs and he cant hardly breath. They have him on morphine to lessen the smothering feeling. Chris (his son) is waiting to have to call his family.....thats how bad Bill (his father) is.

His son works with my dad and is my dads best friend. Please, please pray for him. His name is Bill. Chris is bills sons name. Chris lost his mom (bills first wife) when he was 3. He grew up with only his dad until his dad remarried. Chris loves his step mom but his dad is his world. Sure they buttheads all the time and get made, but at the end of the day they still love each other and make up for it. So I'm asking you, please pray, pray for Bill. Chris would be lost without his daddy.... Chris is not an emotional person. I nor has anyone in my family heard him cry, So when my dad called saying Chris was breaking down crying to the point you cant understand him...... I know Bill is in bad shape. Please, pray for Bill. He need all the help and love he can get...🙏🙏......


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@toth boer goats @Dandy Hill Farm @ksalvagno @AndersonRanch @Emrcornerranch @Boers4ever @Moers kiko boars @MellonFriend @Jubillee @FizzyGoats @ALBoerGoats @thefarmgirl


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@K.B. @Goats Rock @MidnightRavenFarm @Cedarwinds Farm @21goaties @alwaystj9 @Kaitlyn


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I will be keeping this family in my thoughts and prayers. 🙏🙏🙏


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How scary, prayers sent to Bill and the family to get through this trying time.
I am so sorry he is really sick.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Keeping Bill, Chris and family in my prayers ...I hope he starts to turn the corner to recovery!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Definately praying for Bill and Chris. Thankyou for asking. 💕


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I will be keeping this family in my thoughts and prayers. 🙏🙏🙏





toth boer goats said:


> How scary, prayers sent to Bill and the family to get through this trying time.
> I am so sorry he is really sick.





GoofyGoat said:


> Keeping Bill, Chris and family in my prayers ...I hope he starts to turn the corner to recovery!





Moers kiko boars said:


> Definately praying for Bill and Chris. Thankyou for asking. 💕


Thank you all so much.. My dad just talked to Chris and Chris said he is calling the family. Bill is getting worse really quickly.. Thank yall so much for praying......🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I will tell my dad to tell Chris that all of yall are praying. Thanks again...🙏❤


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Prayers Bill and his family.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Prayers sent! ️


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> Prayers Bill and his family.


Thank you🙏


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> Prayers sent! ️


Thank you🙏


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayer is stronger in numbers, we are all praying for him.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Prayer is stronger in numbers, we are all praying for him.


It really means a lot.. I know that the chance of survival at this point for him is fading. But, all we can do is pray. Thank you and everyone else so much...it means a lot to all of us.. Ill keep y'all updated on Bill. Again, thanks so much❤...


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Just said a prayer for all involved.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Just said a prayer for all involved.


Thank you so much...❤🙏


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So sad to hear this. May your family and theirs be given strength at this trying time.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

luvmyherd said:


> So sad to hear this. May your family and theirs be given strength at this trying time.


Thank you. It's hard, but we're trying our best.🙏


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

️


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Prayers are with him and his family. ️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Dear Lord, we lift to You our concern for people who are more likely than others to become severely ill from COVID-19 — the elderly and people with chronic health conditions. Protect them from harm and be their comfort in this time of uncertainty and, for many, preventive isolation from loved ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Beautiful Tanya.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Prayers!! Covid can be so brutal.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

@Dandy Hill Farm @toth boer goats @GoofyGoat @Moers kiko boars @Goats Rock @Goatastic43 @Cedarwinds Farm @luvmyherd @thefarmgirl @FizzyGoats @Tanya @happybleats 

Thank you all so much for everything you have said and done. Today, October 14th 2021, at 6:54PM. We got the text. Its been 3 weeks since Bill got hospitalized and I tell ya, he fought hard...... Unfortunately he just kept getting weaker, and weaker. We will miss him greatly.


We all love you Bill and will never forget all the good times we've had together. You were and still are just like a part of our family.❤ We all love you.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Prayers for comfort for all those who are grieving right now!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

😢


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😢


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Prayers for comfort for all those who are grieving right now!


Thank you..


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Oh I’m so so sorry. I missed this thread entirely. My family and I are praying for Bill’s family and friends. I’m so sorry. May the Lord give you all strength in this time of Sorrow. 
“Fear not for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, yes, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.” Isaiah 41:10 
“Most assuredly I say to you that you will weep and lament, and you will be sorrowful. But your sorrows will be turned to joy.” John 16:20 
Therefore comfort one another with these words. (1 Thessalonians 4:18)


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Oh I’m so so sorry. I missed this thread entirely. My family and I are praying for Bill’s family and friends. I’m so sorry. May the Lord give you all strength in this time of Sorrow.
> “Fear not for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, yes, I will help you, I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.” Isaiah 41:10
> “Most assuredly I say to you that you will weep and lament, and you will be sorrowful. But your sorrows will be turned to joy.” John 16:20
> Therefore comfort one another with these words. (1 Thessalonians 4:18)


Thank yall... Thank you for posting that..❤🙏 It is so beautiful.


----------

